# Billing nuclear stree test & adenosine stress tests



## charlesbaci (Jun 1, 2012)

Doctor is performing nuclear stress tests and adenosine stree tests in the hospital. What CPT code is used for each of these tests? I assume that I must add a -26 modifier. Can I also use 93016 & 93018?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 2, 2012)

charlesbaci said:


> Doctor is performing nuclear stress tests and adenosine stree tests in the hospital. What CPT code is used for each of these tests? I assume that I must add a -26 modifier. Can I also use 93016 & 93018?



Look at 78451 - 78454 for the nuclear test  if he interprets it (choose the one code that fits what he did.  If your doc also supervises and interprets the stress portion code 93016 and /or 93018.


----------

